# Hand Dyed Silk Ribbons & Cords a little bit of Eye Candy



## Jamn! (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi 
I just joined and am wanting to make my own soaps for my family and maybe friends.   
I know a so little about making soap that I am grateful to have found this web site! I have so many questions and it looks like there is so much information here!  

BUT I can show you some of my ribbons!    I hope its ok the way I posted these pictures. I am not sure how the hosting works.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 14, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  wow! those are beeeeeutiful!!  :shock: 

we're always looking for neat ideas for packaging soap n such!

here's a great spot for info, directions and ideas for soapmaking-you may find it helpful, including the blog.  www.soap-making-essentials.com

nice that you're here!


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 14, 2009)

Those ribbons are awesome!!  I sometimes use ribbons in my jewelry.  I will have to check into your pricing!  I like to put large brass pendants with hand-dyed ribbons.  Nice job!


----------



## KSL (Jun 15, 2009)

Those ribbons are beautiful!
Do you sell them? And where?  I do lots of cardmaking and they'd be gorgeous on a special card!


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh Thank-you! 
Yes I do sell them. 
I am on Etsy and plus my own web site.    (That is the funniest LOL I have ever seen; his lip quivers)

You can pull them up with a search for: Jamn
or I think I put the links in my signature.


----------



## KSL (Jun 15, 2009)

thanks!  I will check out the links!
 :wink: 

yes they have such cute little smileys!


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome from Australia!  Your ribbons are absolutely divine!

Tanya


----------



## heyjude (Jun 15, 2009)

Your website is beautiful!    

Jude


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank-you so much for the compliments!  Its so nice to hear!  
Like soaping what I do is such a solitary craft/art that I don't get out much and its really encouraging to hear that others like what I do!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow , your ribbons are so beautiful . I have a thing about ribbon , I seem to be collecting it ,I don't even know how it happened or when it really started . :shock:  Off to check out your website. 

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 22, 2009)

Really like your pieces, your title was a little misleading though, I was expecting to see some hunky guy!


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank-you! 
I guess I have been hanging around the glass forums too long!
We call bead pictures "bead porn" and "eye candy" too! 
Anything pretty for the eyes can be called eye candy!   lol


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooo! Verrrrrrrrrrrrry pretty!!


----------



## jarvan (Sep 29, 2009)

I love the subtle rainbow of colors. THese are beautiful.


----------

